# php5-rrdtool unter Etch



## spex (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auf die Dienste des rrdtool's angewiesen und das in meiner PHP Application.
Damit das geht muss ich erstmal an das Plugin für php5 kommen und das gestaltet sich als äußerst schwierig.

Packete für Etch gibts nicht und ich finde nur Anleitungen bei denen man php neu kompilieren muss, worauf ich aber gerne verzichten würde.

Meine apache/php Konfiguration:

```
php-fcgi
suexec
```

Hier die offizielle Anleitung:
http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/pub/contrib/php_rrdtool.txt

Und hier die Sources:
http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/pub/contrib/php_rrdtool.tar.gz

Wie kann ich das Modul nachträglich kompilieren?
Ich brauche ja nur die rrdtool.so

Gruss


----------



## kalle123456 (18. Oktober 2008)

Wieso gibt es keine Pakete für etch?

http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=rrdtool

gruss


----------



## spex (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauch die Extension für php5.

In Sarge gibts php4-rrdtool aber damit kann ich nichts anfangen.


----------



## kalle123456 (18. Oktober 2008)

Debian-Paket bauen:

aptitude install php5-dev debhelper build-essential librrd2-dev
wget http://oss.oetiker.ch/rrdtool/pub/contrib/php_rrdtool.tar.gz
tar-xvzf php_rrdtool.tgz
wget http://svn.dotdeb.org/debianize/debianize5
./debianize5 rrdtool

Selbst erstelltes Debian-Paket installieren:

dpkg -i php5-rrdtool_...


----------



## spex (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja die ANleitung hab ich auch gefunden bei google. Nur leider find ich das tool debianize5 nicht. Unter der URL ist es nichtmehr zu finden.

Naja und wenn ich versuche nach der Anleitung die ich oben gepostet habe, php neu zu kompilieren, dann macht er das auch ABER spuckt am Ende folgende Warnung aus:

```
Thank you for using PHP.

Notice: Following unknown configure options were used:

--with-rrdtool=/usr/bin/rrdtool

Check './configure --help' for available options
```
Ich weis nicht was ich machen soll, wenn er die Option nicht kennt, kennt er sie nicht.


----------



## kalle123456 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dann passe den install pfad im configure script manuell an. Muss mir das erstmal runterladen dann kann ich dir sagen wo oder rufe mal ./configure --help manuell auf und schaue mal ob du den install Pfad setzen kannst. Ausserdem ist es nur eine Notice die du ignorieren kannst, schaue doch einfach in dein bin Verzeichniss ob die rrdtool.so installiert wurde.


----------



## spex (18. Oktober 2008)

Nein hat er nicht...

Das Problem ist ja das configure den Parameter --with-rrdtool garnicht kennt.

Hier falls es hilft der configure  command der in der phpinfo() steht nach dem kompilieren:

```
'./configure' '--prefix=/usr' '--enable-fastcgi' '--with-config-file-path=/etc' '--with-config-file-scan-dir=/etc/php.d' '--enable-force-cgi-redirect' '--disable-debug' '--with-rrdtool=/usr/bin/rrdtool' '--disable-rpath' '--enable-inline-optimization' '--with-bz2' '--with-curl' '--with-freetype-dir=/usr' '--with-png-dir=/usr' '--with-gd' '--enable-gd-native-ttf' '--without-gdbm' '--with-gettext' '--with-jpeg-dir=/usr' '--with-openssl' '--with-regex=system' '--with-xmlrpc=shared' '--with-zlib' '--with-layout=GNU' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-exif' '--enable-ftp' '--enable-sockets' '--enable-wddx' '--with-pear=/opt/pear' '--with-mysql' '--with-mysqli=/usr/bin/mysql_config' '--enable-bcmath' '--enable-calendar' '--enable-mbstring=shared' '--enable-mbregex' '--with-libxml-dir=/usr/lib'
```
Sonst steht in der phpinfo() nichts von rrdtool.


----------



## spex (18. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir leid wenn ich mal Spamen muss.
Kann keiner helfen? Ich steh hier aufm Schlauch, es geht nicht vorran und ich muss das Ding was ich hier schreibe fertig bekommen.


----------



## kalle123456 (19. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe nicht warum du es nicht nach der Anleitung von dir machst? Die Anleitung ist doch ziemlich easy. Womit kommst du da nicht klar?


----------



## spex (19. Oktober 2008)

./configure verlangt bei dem Parameter --with-rrdtool einen Ordner.
Nur hab ich das rrdtool als debian-packet installiert, hier finde ich nur das binary in /usr/bin/rrdtool.

Jetzt bringt er mir folgenden Fehler:

```
configure: error: The specified RRDTool path is Invalid or the installation is incomplete
      Please specify another path or reinstall the rrdtool distribution
```


----------



## kalle123456 (19. Oktober 2008)

Gebe einfach "locate rrdtool" oder "find rrdtool" ein, dann weißt doch wo es hininstalliert wurde. Mache vorher ein "updatedb"


----------



## spex (19. Oktober 2008)

Er findet eine Manpage, jede Menge Dokumente und das eine RRDTools Binary.
Mehrn icht, das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## kalle123456 (20. Oktober 2008)

Dann ziehe doch die sources und installiere es nach der Anleitung und mache vorher ein "aptitude purge rrdtool".


----------

